# Carved Foam Barn Wood Panels



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Another way to create the wood grain! Thanks abunai will try this on my next sign. So 2 wire brushes, but i wonder about the heat gun.. It leaves behind round indentations, wonder if necessary?


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great job. Look very realistic.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

It did look fairly realistic before the heat gun, but the heat did open up the grooves and scratches deeper, made it look older, and strengthened the surface against scratches. 
The round indentations were probably due to my lack of skill with the heat gun


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice! I'm a big fan of making foam boards too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow Abunai! Awesome work, very nice, as always, thanks for sharing


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! You just made that look so easy I wanna try it now.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Great job. Doing a western theme this year so I may have to try this!


----------



## lorajoslyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This worked fantastic for our foam boarded up windows!


----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

This is great! I was wondering if I could do something like this with a wire brush. Thanks for the confirmation. Excellent job!


----------



## lorajoslyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, and it's pretty easy. Most time was cutting the 'wood' and painting. Worth it... I had a builder working on my house and he thought they were real.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

That looks easy enough for someone like myself with no artistic ability to pull off. Thank you!


----------

